# Nu-Grape



## count_8809 (May 7, 2020)

6 fl oz Nu-Grape, pat. April 12, 1932//How common are these bottles??




 are these ??


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 7, 2020)

Pretty common but a keeper non the less. Nu-Grape was the first bottle i ever found. The on i found was the Not Grape Juice. They wete forced to put that phrase on the bottle and to take off the image of grapes. That was a straight sided bottle. I would post pictures of mine but it is in storage. Alot of history if googled. The Nu-Grape twins even recorded a song about it.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 8, 2020)

I have seen some older Nu-Grape go for over $300. Certain cities are very rare. I saw one from Bernardsville sell for $330. It was a full bottle with the 1920 Patent Not Grape Juice variation. Does yours have a city embossed on the bottom? Some do some don't.  ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (May 8, 2020)

count_8809 said:


> 6 fl oz Nu-Grape, pat. April 12, 1932//How common are these bottles??View attachment 206838View attachment 206839 are these ??


I have never seen a clear one of these before.


----------



## count_8809 (May 8, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I have seen some older Nu-Grape go for over $300. Certain cities are very rare. I saw one from Bernardsville sell for $330. It was a full bottle with the 1920 Patent Not Grape Juice variation. Does yours have a city embossed on the bottom? Some do some don't.  ROBBYBOBBY64


Thanks for replying, no city embossed, it has L-G 39 on bottom


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 8, 2020)

count_8809 said:


> Thanks for replying, no city embossed, it has L-G 39 on bottom


That is Liberty Glass Co.  1939.  That L-G was in use from 1932-1967.


----------



## count_8809 (May 9, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> That is Liberty Glass Co.  1939.  That L-G was in use from 1932-1967.


Thanks for the info, I had no idea.


----------

